# New toy .....



## madguern (31 Mar 2011)

Very chuffed just taken delivery of my brand new Trek 6300, first mtb in 11 years. My god things have moved on a bit ...


----------



## Panter (31 Mar 2011)

madguern said:


> Very chuffed just taken delivery of my brand new Trek 6300, first mtb in 11 years. My god things have moved on a bit ...




Good stuff






Thread desperately needs pictures though!


----------



## madguern (31 Mar 2011)

Panter said:


> Good stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Image below, been out tonight and raining cats and dogs. Swapping road bike commute so I get a chance to have a play


----------



## Panter (1 Apr 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (1 Apr 2011)

He's mine! :

http://www.firebox.com/product/3512...ril-Fools_358&src_t=nwt&src_id=358&via=nlmain

Just got to wait for it in the post


----------



## madguern (1 Apr 2011)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> He's mine! :
> 
> http://www.firebox.c...=358&via=nlmain
> 
> Just got to wait for it in the post




Wow, should have waited and bought on of those :-)


----------



## jethro10 (4 Apr 2011)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> He's mine! :
> 
> http://www.firebox.c...=358&via=nlmain
> 
> Just got to wait for it in the post



hmmmm........
would you take the cardboard box off this before use ?

Jeff


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (4 Apr 2011)

I am thinking of getting one of these instead of the Trek 6000,
whats it like ? and why did you settle on that particular model?


----------



## madguern (5 Apr 2011)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I am thinking of getting one of these instead of the Trek 6000,
> whats it like ? and why did you settle on that particular model?



Hi loving it , always amazed at what you get for the money these days. Brakes are really sharp, however used to v-brakes so first time with discs, performance in bad weather is great and I actually stop now. The guy in shop warned me it takes a few weeks to bed however damn near shot over handlebars on first fast stop :-) Suspension is really good and first time with lockout on forks which makes a real difference. Found it very comfortable and performs well on commute or on trail runs. My other ride is Spez Allez sport and I have upgraded over the past year and wanted something different spent the winter on my old mountain bike and had a real blast so swapped my Trek 7.5 as it seemed surplus and the Marin was in need of a major overhaul (Brakes, Forks, Wheels, and chainset) 



I thought about the 6000 and was ready to place my order however after checking prices and comparing parts , decided on the 6300. In my case was about £90 so for the extra money felt it was worth the upgraded brakes and forks.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (7 Apr 2011)

I think your right, the extra cash for the 6300 is well worth it, thanks for writing up your thoughts. I am after a Trek MTB for the winter


----------



## madguern (8 Apr 2011)

no probs, happy to help. Enjoy your bike


----------

